# Glenn Beck and George Whitefield



## Grillsy (May 14, 2010)

As I write this Glenn Beck and others are discussing the life of George Whitefield...live on the Glenn Beck program on Fox News! Craziness!


----------



## Grymir (May 14, 2010)

?? Glenns Founder's Fridays have been great so far. I won't see it till tonight though.


----------



## AThornquist (May 14, 2010)

I turned it on just a few minutes after you posted this; thanks for the heads up! Of course, the program is a little frustrating.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 14, 2010)

The mormon isn't the best expert on Whitefield.


----------



## AThornquist (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, Whitefield was portrayed by Beck as a typical "for god and country" modern evangelical. I hate when historical heroes are misrepresented. Also, Whitefield's perspective on slavery wasn't handled very well. However, perhaps getting Whitefield's name out in the public arena will inspire some to research him more.


----------



## Grillsy (May 14, 2010)

I felt that the church of the day was unfairly caricatured. Still happy to have an hour long special discussing Whitefield...how do you like them apples Wesley?


----------



## Galatians220 (May 14, 2010)

The show was very disappointing in its failure to portray Christian conversion as anything other than "feelings." Disappointing in other ways, too, but then, Aaron, as you suggested, a Mormon cannot fairly portray someone like Whitefield or those he preached to. I'd been looking forward to this Beck segment all week, but now I wish I hadn't even watched it.

I'll read my "Letters of John Newton" volume tonight instead of thinking about this anymore.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefield (May 14, 2010)

George Who?


----------



## Pilgrim72 (May 15, 2010)

I saw it. I thought it was good for what it was. It helped get Whitefield's name out there, and hopefully Beck's huge audience will start reading about him. 

And hopefully reading some of his sermons as well.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 15, 2010)

Mormon? I didn't know that Whitefield was Mormon? 

Even a right winger like me finds Beck impossible to watch without uncomfortable squirming (he is soooo over the top). But, it is a little like a train wreck: positively irresistible.


----------

